# Touching up



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

We've got a few cosmetic scratches on our 2006 Mohican that I thought I'd apply touch-up paint to. Mainly on the white metal panels, but a bit on the pale "duck-egg" blue bit. I emailed Autotrail to see if they sold touching up paint cans but never got a reply.

Anyone got any experience of touching up???


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It looked rubbish when i did it on a car

joe


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember being in an accessory shop recently and they had touch up pens. They were actually labelled with caravan manufacturers names against the different shades. You might find one that matches yours. Other than that find your local spray paint mixing shop (yell.com) and they can usually mix up a match. Then you just need a cheap air brush kit and away you go.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you tried www.chipsaway.co.uk
They are a franchised home chips and scratch painting business
They come to your home.
Dave p


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Have you tried www.chipsaway.co.uk
> They are a franchised home chips and scratch painting business
> They come to your home.
> Dave p


i ve used similar and they were able to repair, match the paint as they went along to allow for fading and "blow it in" on a door to roof pilar ... it remains invisible 2 years on .


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

Did it once, got slapped so hard, never did it again


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Please, don't bother. None of the 'remove scratches' with this that or the other are any good in my experience.

Just put down the odd scratch or two to using your van.

(I'm 65 next month and no amount of Nivea or L'Oreal will make any difference to my appearance, even if I'm 'worth it' as the stupid advert states).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Chips away paint in the scratches. Used them twice and save hundreds of pounds on full panel spray.

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The shade of white that M/H manufacturers use will usually be a tint of one of the Fiat whites. Halfords keep a stock of "Fiat white 210" aerosol and touch-up paint which will almost certainly be the nearest you'll obtain without having some paint specially matched.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

TheBlade said:


> We've got a few cosmetic scratches on our 2006 Mohican that I thought I'd apply touch-up paint to. Mainly on the white metal panels, but a bit on the pale "duck-egg" blue bit. I emailed Autotrail to see if they sold touching up paint cans but never got a reply.
> 
> Anyone got any experience of touching up???


Waste of time emailing Autotrail they never reply i have emailed them several times got no reply's USELESS


----------

